# Διαδίκτυο



## Encolpius

Hello, I do not speak Greek at all. I was really surprised when I learnt you translate Internet as Διαδίκτυο. Well, we have got a Hungarian word for that as well, but it is formal and nobody uses it (I think). So my question is if Διαδίκτυο is used in colloquial Greek and if it is a common word and if you really do not use something like Ιντερνετ? Thanks. Enco.


----------



## Tr05

Hello! Not really, ί_ντερνετ _is indeed the word to use in everyday speech.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, interesting. Is ίντερνετ  used predominantly?


----------



## Perseas

"Διαδίκτυο" is formal, and I guess that in the written language -as in newspapers, schoolbooks etc. -it is used enough.
In colloquial use "ίντερνετ" outnumbers "διαδίκτυο" by a significant amount, but it would sound ok to use "διαδίκτυο" even in the oral language , especially if you want to sound more formal.


----------



## Helleno File

I've also recently come across the adjective ιντερνετικός, which uses a standard form for creating an adjective.

All languages have had to respond to the challenge of a sudden rapid increase in vocabulary relating to information technology created in English. The two obvious choices are assimilation or loan translation as in διαδίκτυο. "Email" has been another example in Greek but the influence of the internet has meant it's written in  the western alphabet. Has anyone ever seen "το ήμελ"?! Ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα is obviously far too long.


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> Has anyone ever seen "το ήμελ"?! Ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα is obviously far too long.


Here: _ημέιλ _or _ηλεμήνυμα_. But they are neologisms.
The far too long "ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα" is very common, albeit formal. In texting you may see "email, ιμέιλ".


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> In colloquial use "ίντερνετ"


Do you pronounce that as _indernet/idernet _according to default Mod.Greek pronunciation, or does n-t remain as in other languages (English..)? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tr05

bearded said:


> or does n-t remain as in other languages (English..)?


All three variations are possible (_-d-, -nd-, -nt-_). It's a bit more common for Greeks though to try to imitate the English accent (to the extent that the not-so-complex Greek phonology allows that) when using English loanwords, so the most common one would be _ιν-τερνετ_, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## ireney

I've never heard it pronounced as anything other than n-t


----------



## dmtrs

bearded said:


> Do you pronounce that as _indernet/idernet _according to default Mod.Greek pronunciation, or does n-t remain as in other languages (English..)? Thank you in advance.


   The English 'nt' is pronounced (normally) 'n-t'. In many words (not this one, though) it is mispronounced 'd' or 'nd'. This happens because in Greek language 'ντ' stands for 'd', 'nd' and 'nt' indiscriminately -there is no distinction between the three when transcribed in Greek. Therefore there can be ambiguity in the pronunciation of foreign words, especially when one is familiar only with their Greek transcription, even more so if one is not familiar with the language they come from.
   Personal example: I did not know how to pronounce the name of the author of Pinocchio, as I had always read his name transcribed in Greek: 'Κολόντι'. This word, 'returned' in Latin script, could be 'Colonti', 'Colondi' or, as it turned to be correct to my great surprise at the time, 'Collodi'.


----------



## bearded

dmtrs said:


> to my great surprise .... 'Collodi'.


 You might be interested to know that Collodi is a place in Central Italy, where the writer spent his childhood. Hence his 'pen name'.
Collodi (Italy)


(I hope that mods will admit this post, even if slightly 'off-topic')


----------



## dmtrs

bearded said:


> You might be interested to know that Collodi is a place in Central Italy, where the writer spent his childhood. Hence his 'pen name'.
> Collodi (Italy)
> 
> 
> (I hope that mods will admit this post, even if slightly 'off-topic')


I didn't know. Interesting -thanks for the tip.


----------



## bearded

Parakalo.


----------

